# ملصق شامل: اشتراطات ومتطلبات السلامة في منشأت الحفر - لاول مرة بالعربي



## يا الغالي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

يعتبر الحفر هو عنصر الرئيسي في عمليات الإنشاء – وبالأخص بالنسبة لإنشاء الأساسات خدمات العامة (انابيب صرف صحي، مواسير مياه، كابلات الكهرباء و الاتصالات)   لذلك يجب توفير مكان عمل آمن ووسائل آمنة للدخول والخروج من وإلى الحفر للعاملين بها وباضافة يجب حماية الممتلكات المجاورة – والخدمات العامة القريبة من الحفر.

​ 



​ يساعد هذا الملصق في تسهيل فهم متطلبات السلامة لإعمال الحفر 

رابط تحميل الملصق .... اضغط هنا ​ 





== منقول ==​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز
منشور هام للغاية


----------



## يا الغالي (30 أكتوبر 2013)

على فكرة، 
تم اضافة بعض التعديلات على الملصق، راجع رابط التحميل.


----------



## sunrise86 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على الأفاده


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## شمس المغيب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

